

Ask HN:  Recommendations for a decent employment lawyer in SF? - SgtGumby

I am a contract employee at a startup.  My contract officially ended Oct 31, but I still put in, at their request, 35hrs&#x2F; week at the company.<p>I have yet to get paid for EITHER Oct or Nov.<p>I&#x27;m not looking to sue, but my emails&#x2F;conversations are not getting me anywhere., and I&#x27;m not sure what else to do.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I have another job lined up.  I would have left earlier, but I wasn&#x27;t certain of employment rights in CA, and I knew if I left I would never see my cash.
======
andymoe
Shoot me an email and I can put you in contact with someone who should be able
to help or who at least can give you a solid recommendation for a specialist.
(doubtful that's needed)

